# super pet giant cage



## ArtbyMollie (Oct 23, 2009)

I am taking into consideration which type of cage to get when I get my first bunny! and I am thinking of either the super pet giant cage or a nic cage, I like the sound of both! 

so I was wondering if anyone had any pictures of their bunnies set up in the super pet giant cage, so I can kind of get a size idea. its hard to tell just how much space there is in there after its filled with all the bunnies goodies from the picture on the website!

thanks,
mollie


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 23, 2009)

I dont like NIC truthfully. I have http://www.petco.com/product/10638/Super-Pet-Extra-Large-My-First-Home.aspx

I have that cage for all 4 of my bunnies ad they REALLY seam to like it. Its big enough and very easy to clean and deal wiht.


----------



## ArtbyMollie (Oct 23, 2009)

heres some links!
deluxe my first home giant 

http://www.lnt.com/product/cages/27...st-home-giant-2-pack-47-l-x-24-w-x-24-h-.html

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753350&lmdn=Price


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 23, 2009)

here's your answer
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=51558&forum_id=93


----------



## elrohwen (Oct 24, 2009)

I honestly don't like NICs for cages (though they're great for bunny proofing!). I own a super pet giant cage, though I didn't think it was big enough for my bun to be in all day while we were at work (it would be fine if he was free range in a room and only locked up at night though). So we got an xpen which we attach to the front and it gives him a ton of room. Plus, the xpen makes a perfect traveling cage if we need to take him somewhere for a few days. It folds down nicely in the car. Xpens by themselves actually make fine cages and are twice as big as the super pet cages. However, I do enjoy my super pet cage as it keeps his hay and mess contained to a small easy to sweep area.


----------



## Pekoe (Oct 25, 2009)

I think I may buy one of these cages for my 3 lb Holland Lop boy. Right now he is in a large dog crate (previously my 65lb golden retriever's) which is a great size for him. I added a shelf as well. The only thing I don't like is that there isn't a deep pan, which is what I would be getting with the Super Pet cage that I don't with this one. Hay gets on the floor all the time and I actually end up sweeping up a couple times a day. 

I am also considering an NIC cage, but I'm keeping him in my room and the Super Pet would be easier to clean, and if I ever end up getting another bunny I could put another of these on top of the first one.


----------



## Rayen (Oct 25, 2009)

I made a NIC cage when I first got my rabbits and I haven't even considered looking back. I honestly think they are the best cages you can have for rabbits, and if every small animal I owned would/could stay in a NIC cage they certainly would have one as well. NIC cages are very easy to make as long/wide as you want and can add on levels, steps, create hay racks with extra squares, can stack them if you so choose. It does take a bit of extra supplies to make them solid, a few wooden dowels, a few spring clips, and something to act as flooring if you need it. Very easy to clean and to dismantle and recreate if needed. 

I just like the options available for NIC cages. I had two single rabbits until they were both spayed/neutered, so instead of being forced to buy a new larger cage when they were bonded I just smashed their two together to create one large cage. I had left over pieces to create barries and fences to areas they weren't allowed, and I went in and changed the design of the cage several times. It's a less permanent option that's still fairly cost-effective compared to the prices of most cages out there. I built my 56 inch long by 42 inch wide by 28 inch tall cage for probably under 100$.


----------



## kahlin (Oct 25, 2009)

I can see the appeal of both...But, we're NIC cagers all the way here. I like having bonded bunnies, and it's just easier to have a cage that's adjustable to my needs. I like how versatile the NIC cages can be (especially if it's 'just' a pen). It's pretty easy to pack up my bunnies if we are going out of town, or to even take them outside to play on the grass (I put them in a pen instead of using a harness).


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 25, 2009)

I love NIC cages but Storm is free rome right now but he has got this chewing habit going in the past few days. 

I am looking at getting this cage for cleaniness. The uper pet giant and it not that expensive I build my NIC cgae floor and all for about 65 well the pet giant cage is only 85 and I am a one bun house hold with the treat of hurricanes. I can only fit three pets in my car so I can never risk unbonding even if there bonded now. 

So for me the pet giant is great I would say for two or more buns I would go NIC.

But I have a netherland dwarf and my next bun will be a brown dutch so the buns I am interrested in will fit in this cage fine and my pets get a lot of out time.


----------



## Luluznewz (Oct 25, 2009)

Maybe its just me, and my weird rabbit but she wont go out of the superpet cage door. She HATES it. I think walking on the wire scares her and even with a cover on it she was just not going to go.

I had to open up one of the short sides and flip it up. So now I just use that as the door. Its a bit annoying.

Most people dont seem to have a problem with this, but it was sort of a problem for me. You might at least want to cover the door to make it a more solid ramp.


----------

